# Busy Designer Needs Quality Dark DTG Tshirts Printed (Long Term Partnership Wanted)



## Matthew Beasley (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi everyone my name is Matthew Beasley, I am a very busy graphic designer with a moderate amount of shirts needing to be printed throughout the year. Sometimes its 10 shirts, sometimes its 175 shirts and every where in between. I had a local printer that started to slack on their quality of print so I have been looking for a new printer.

Here are the specifics of what I need from a printer but these are negotiable....

5-7 Day Turnaround

One flat price per shirt no matter the order size 

$8-$10 per shirt cost including standard gildan shirt or hanes...... I need a base coat of white on all dark shirts (ran into a printer that didnt do this on darks)

Ability to drop ship,

I would like to print at least 15"x15" , but if your somewhere in that ballpark let me know.... If by chance you can do 15x19 I would be willing to pay more.

I pay in full anytime I place the order. 

I will pay for any shirt larger then xl ( 2xl $2, 3xl $3 etc)

Need to be able to print womens tshirts ( I will pay $1 extra per womans shirt plus any big size markups)

Rip software that doesnt print blacks.... I dont want black boxes around the designs.... 

If you can fulfill these things I have a order of 40 shirts ready to go, Looking for someone ready to do great business together. Please pm me or leave a message . I will be happy to chat with anyone. Location doesnt matter just in the US.....


----------



## ColorFloGraphics (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello,

Give us a call so we can work on the specifics.

Thanks
CFG Team
201.927-4817


----------



## dumus4 (Jan 12, 2015)

I believe, if I read the rules correctly, you need to make this request in the Referrals and Recommendation section. Then respondents can talk turkey with you without breaking rules.
Just my understanding


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

:: Post moved to the Referrals and Recommendations section. Feel free to now offer your own services to the original poster. ::​

Be careful offering your product or services outside of the Referrals & Recommendations section. It's against the rules. 

If you think a thread belongs in Referrals/Recommendations, hit the Report Bad Post button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about violating our Rules on Self Promotion / Advertising  guidelines.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
Which type tshirt material do you want? fell free to contact me.


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

If you still need someone to do this you can call us at 215-537-5968 We are located in Philadelphia PA.


----------



## dumus4 (Jan 12, 2015)

If you are still on the hunt contact us at [email protected] or call 912 385 8977
Small business full fulfillment experience


----------

